# ibook g4 plantage horloge réglée avant mars 2001



## gresik-jb (29 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

je viens d'acheter un ibook g4 (1,2ghz, 30go), qui démarre correctement mais lorsque j'arrive sur le bureau, je ne peux rien faire et il m'affiche:
"L'horloge de votre ordinateur est réglé à une date située avant le 24 mars 2001"

J'ai tout tenté, reset PRAM, reset PMU, mais cela ne fonctionne toujours pas. J'ai enlevé la barette de 512mo qui avait été rajoutée pour m'assurer que cela ne venait pas de là (vu sur un forum), et toujours rien. Je n'arrive pas à accéder aux menus.

Chiantissime tout çà.

Si quelqu'un avait une astuce pour ce problème, je l'écouterais attentivement.

Merci tout le monde


----------



## lappartien (29 Février 2008)

pile pas pile ou face, non! c'est la pile qu'il faut changer.l'est l'heure de la changer...


----------



## .Spirit (29 Février 2008)

Salut,

J'ai peu être un raisonnement analogue à Windows:
L'heure est définie dans les Bios des PCs. Elle serait peut-être définie dans l'EFI des Mac. Peut-être essayer de de démarrer et d'aller dans l'EFI (je ne sais pas encore comment on fait...), puis de régler l'heure dedans. Normalement, au retour sous OSX, l'heure sera la bonne.

Peut-être que je me goure complètement mais on peut essayer.


----------



## gresik-jb (29 Février 2008)

l'appartien, il n'y a pas de pile dans les g4

sinon spirit je ne connais pas du tout EFI


----------



## lappartien (29 Février 2008)

c'était pile ou face je reconnais , mi j'ai un power G4 
bon ça ça devbrait t'aider et fai la recherche mac g batterie ibook G4
http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=fr&q=ibook+G4+pile&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## .Spirit (29 Février 2008)

re...

J'ai beau avoir fait 10 min de recherches sur Google, j'ai pas trouvé comment rentrer dans L'EFI d'un Mac 
C'est gardé secret ce truc ? :hein:


----------



## gresik-jb (29 Février 2008)

merci lappartien

j'essaie de trouver une soluce depuis 13h et je n'y arrive toujours pas
je viens de télécharger une mise à jour (gravé sur cd) de mon mac os (je n'ai pas les cd d'instal) mais le problème c'est de le lancer vu que je n'ai pas acces aux menus


----------



## gresik-jb (29 Février 2008)

j'ai regardé pour l'efi mais je ne trouve pas non plus

merci de chercher c cool


----------



## lappartien (29 Février 2008)

????????:rose:


----------



## gresik-jb (29 Février 2008)

c'est chiant parce que j'arrive bien à déplacer mes fenetres sur le bureau mais j'arrive pas à rentrer dans les menus, les seuls trucs que j'arrive à ouvrir c'est les ptits icones en haut à gauche


----------



## da capo (29 Février 2008)

En passant, inutile de chercher à "rentrer" dans l'EFI du G4&#8230; il n'y en a pas, puisque seules les machines Intel l'utilisent&#8230;

Pour G4, c'est OpenFirmware.


Sinon, comment se comporte la machine si tu essaies de démarrer depuis un cd/dvd système ?


----------



## gresik-jb (29 Février 2008)

c'est le hic, je n'en ai pas


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mars 2008)

bonjour

2 trucs  qui sentent pas bons

-le souci horloge ( c'est mineur ou pas )
et surtout......_.je n'ai pas les cd d'install_


est ce ton premier Mac?
Si c'est non, tu sais déjà  ce que je vais dire 
si c'est oui lis

on n'achete jamais un mac sans les cd d'install d'origine
S'ils manquent c'est un très mauvais plan et.... un premier signe de machine pas nette ( mal entretenue  voire dérobée)

Sans cd d'install on est limité 
exemple i ci il faudrait au minimum
- faire un Apple Haardware Test ( sur cd)
- reinstaller

-evntuellement changer la batterie et/ou la recalibrer
-----

d'où vient cet ibook???


----------



## lappartien (1 Mars 2008)

je ne sais pas ce qu'ils ont cette année, mais ça commence mal nom de diouuuuuuuuu


----------



## gresik-jb (1 Mars 2008)

je l'ai acheté sur 2xmoinscher.com, et je ne pense pas que ce soit malhonnete

en tout cas c'est bon, j'ai résolu le problème vers 1h00 cette nuit, avant de le démarrer je l'ai branché sur un cable réseau, et il marche maintenant sans problème, certainement un problème de synchro de la date et heure.

Merci à tous pour votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mars 2008)

gresik-jb a dit:


> je l'ai acheté sur 2xmoinscher.com, et je ne pense pas que ce soit malhonnete


Ah ouais?
Alors pourquoi il n'y a pas les cd ?
:mouais: 

c'est obligatoire !

-
serieux
t'as la facture d'achat originnal ( achat neuf par le premier proprio)?
tu as le contact avec le vendeur? Quelle belle histoire il pond pour expliquer l'absence de cd?

songer à se faire rembourser et annuler l'achat

Et je te raconte pas si par hasard cet ordi est  derobé...


----------



## gresik-jb (1 Mars 2008)

merci pour ces conseils


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mars 2008)

Quelque sot l'histoire présentée par le vendeur  c'est lui qui doit fournir
-facture
-cds ( d'origine)  ou si "perdus" c'est lui qui se débrouille pour en avoir

si ces 2 choses ne sont pas fournies, méfiance méfiance


----------

